# limp dick



## stillatit (Feb 22, 2015)

Aite,not sure whats happened here, dick gone limp. got rbc's & hct in check and turned things up just a little bit.
4iu hgh ed
500 sust ew

Added 50 mg d bol ed after getting labs in check & HOLY SHIT !!! DICK WENT DEAD. first time ever for this.
Im thinking my est has jumped up, got a little oiler than normal skin and real bitchy,real bitchy. strong as hell and making gains though.

Was thinking bout adding some anastrozole ??? like 1 mg e3d

What ya think seniors?


----------



## ldog (Feb 22, 2015)

.50 every other day of Arimidex.

Why add 50 mg? Why not add 10-15mg and see how this works. Start slow. My two cents.


----------



## stillatit (Feb 22, 2015)

idog, i actually did ramp up form 20mg to 50mg over a 2 week stretch. i haven't really had any trouble before. weird. but things change i know, compounds. my body,etc.
Was only doing 4 weeks of it then swapping in my tren ace for the tail end.
would you truly cut back down on the methandrostenolone bro ? or incorporate the arimidex ?


----------



## ldog (Feb 22, 2015)

Your e2 is probably out of whack from the DBol. Aside from your performance issue, how do you feel? If your going to take DBol, an AI is a must.


----------



## stillatit (Feb 22, 2015)

Feel great man,  just real irritable and bitchy. Was thinking e2 had jumped up on me. got some anastrozole/arimidex in my cabinet. sounds like we thinking the same huh ? i usually do 1mg e3d but you thinking .5 eod might be a little better?


----------



## ldog (Feb 22, 2015)

.50 every other day. Learn a lesson here with DBol. Educate yourself on all gear that your putting in your body.


----------



## stillatit (Feb 22, 2015)

never really had a problem with it before. i know it can push the e2 up.  i always just used it on the front end for 4 to 6 weeks . oh well,    thanks bro !!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 22, 2015)

Aromasin and HCG!  Helped me when I got it once....




/V


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 22, 2015)

Proviron, caber, cialis and viagra have helped me.


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 24, 2015)

*I'm not really seeing where the confusion is. 500mg test + 50mg dbol + no AI = high e2 = sexual problems. I wouldn't run any cycle without e2 control.*


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *I'm not really seeing where the confusion is. 500mg test + 50mg dbol + no AI = high e2 = sexual problems. I wouldn't run any cycle without e2 control.*


^^^^^^^^^ idunno how that even happened.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Feb 24, 2015)

Greedy said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ idunno how that even happened.



Yep Im in the same boat as you guys. Can't understand that either.


----------



## stillatit (Feb 24, 2015)

Had AI on hand guys. Always have. Use it for other stuff. Never had the prob with the front half of the cycle stated. I had figured e2 went up when i ramped it up. Just wanted my peers  to substantiate my thoughts.  Been at this a while, but "one never can know to much or all"    I'm certain i will need you guys again.  Big Thanks Guys, I do prechate ya !!!


----------



## stillatit (Mar 6, 2015)

Update guys. Everything good back to normal.her was protocal.
1mg Ai first day
.5mg Ai 5 days
.5mg eod till now
thinking bout dropping it in a couple days. started tren wich shouldnt need it anyway and cutting back test dose to 250mg weekly

Hey brothers, im goona start a new thred titled (sleep)  pleas check it guys, want your input.


----------



## Conceal30 (Mar 6, 2015)

ldog said:


> Your e2 is probably out of whack from the DBol. Aside from your performance issue, how do you feel? If your going to take DBol, an AI is a must.



^ this.


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2015)

stillatit said:


> Aite,not sure whats happened here, dick gone limp. got rbc's & hct in check and turned things up just a little bit.
> 4iu hgh ed
> 500 sust ew
> 
> ...



1mg ed for that run..


----------



## Tre (Mar 7, 2015)

I just toss in cialis when necessary. But dbol causing ed is weird, it always gave me a boost if anything


----------

